# twitch chat dock



## MrLittle (Apr 5, 2018)

wondering if there is a way to add a twitch chat dock to obs studio? similar to streamlabs obs chat dock. it would be nice to be able to see stream and chat on one screen.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 5, 2018)

Not yet, but something like this is planned.


----------



## SabiLewSounds (Jul 16, 2019)

Any updates on this?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes -- If you connect to your Twitch account in Stream settings, you will have access to a chat panel, stream title editor, an activity feed, and stream viewers/stats.


----------



## Pacifique231 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi...an other question : about the docks' twitch statistic : It would be actually less painfull for me if the mount of watchers could not be displayed in red letters, red on black (with my dark theme) is not very visible ! If there could a way to choose an other color for that letters and number for example a bright green could be more evident . ...Thank you.


----------



## caz0rk (Jul 22, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Yes -- If you connect to your Twitch account in Stream settings, you will have access to a chat panel, stream title editor, an activity feed, and stream viewers/stats.


Hi, i don't know how to do that, can you explain me please?


----------

